# Gaming clubs near Southampton



## Beelzebufo (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there my name is Phil and I live in southampton, I'm looking for any gaming clubs near Southampton or Bournemouth, any games are good but i particulary want to play 40k, Inquisitor and DnD. Im pretty new to most of the games but i have a lot of experience with the fluff and know most of the rules for these games and im a fast learner.


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 30, 2008)

*soton gaming clubs*

Hey there, 
I'm new to the site too and looking for gaming clubs 
in the area.
did you manage to find any locally?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll be interested in a gaming club in southampton if one is ever found as I'm hopefully going to southampton solent university in september


----------



## Dezney (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Sorry to but in on your ad but I go to a club as well in Colchester,Essex,Uk area and we are looking for new people to join, so if any one wants to battle 40k,fantasy,warmachine flames of war etc on a friday night drop me a line or visit www.4tk.co.uk for info, sorry once more for taking your lime light.


----------



## phatmatt1991 (Aug 11, 2008)

well its not really a gaming club but if you want a battle we have a large shed dedicated, if you want to have a game sometime! its in Fareham though so it not that close.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Any news on a gaming group in Southampton? Im moving that way hopefully at the end of the year so would be good to know if there is one in the area.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in my second year at Southampton Uni and really got into warhammer 40k now but have no one to play against. 
So are there any wargame clubs in southampton, dont have a car so stuck in soton.
The GW store is to small and has no free tables for games.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, a few posts from peeps wanting gaming clubs in the same area?... seems to me you guys could just start a gaming club and solve the problem.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

If someone would be up for starting one I would love to help. Right now Iam swamped with exams but those will be done in a few weeks.


----------



## ARA (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi 
Found this link for "Strike Force" based in southampton, but when I droped in on a club night is was all locked up so not sure if they still play?

left a message on their board will post if I get a reply

http://www.freewebs.com/southamptonstrikeforce/index.htm


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Southampton usually send a big team or two to the Mayhem tournament in Tolworth so there must be a sizeable bunch of gamers around there.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea need to find a gaming club here. I know they have games night on thursday I think at the store but I have yet to go as I want my Guard army to be all painted before I use them and my Chaos army is not at uni.
So has anybody gone to the games night there and is it ok. I have some bad experiences with some in london lots of screaming and little kids.


----------



## Alexii (Oct 26, 2009)

www.sotongamesoc.com

Its for Southampton Uni but about 1/3 of the club doesn't go to uni anyway. It does Board Games, RP (badly- I have gripes with them about this) and Wargaming. Tell them Alexii sent you when you post on the forums


----------



## Smithy1854 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Clubs in Southampton.*

Hi Guys,
I am a member of the Wessex Wargames Society who meet at the Colbury Hall Spicers Hill Ashust Rd. (A35)Southampton. Follow the link here for more details.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Wessex_Wargames_Society/

cheers Smithy1854


----------



## Phototoxin (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry for the thread necro! 

There's a distinct lack of wargaming clubs in Southampton that needs to be remedied!

To this end I and others are in the process of setting up a wargaming club with a view to becoming GCN registered.

So if you or anyone you know plays 40k, fantasy, warmahordes or anything else please register your interest so we can get a rough idea for table / scenery requirements to start with.
We plan to also provide space for boardgames if desired. 

We are hoping to establish a friendly community in order to help the wargaming hobby grow as well as provide a social meeting point for wargamers.

A nominal fee will be charged towards the ongoing costs of scenery, tables and general expansion.

For information contact :
southamptonwargamers[at]gmail{dot}com


----------

